# Chef Uniforms



## wanttobeachef (Feb 22, 2006)

Which brand of Chef Uniform do professional chef's suggest to wear? And where do you find these uniforms?


----------



## aurora (Jan 25, 2006)

There are many online sites which sell restaurant staff uniforms and apparel.

www.uniformcitychef.com

www.kingmenus.com

are but a few.


----------



## wanttobeachef (Feb 22, 2006)

What brand of uniforms do you suggest?


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

You may want to do a search on ChefTalk, as this has been discussed in the past... but some folks you may want to check out:

www.ArwayForYou.com is who my students use - very easy to deal with and very inexpensive

Also, if you have cash floating around and don't know how to spend it, you could drop some bucks with www.ChefWear.com - good stuff, mostly, but on the epensive side.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

but cute Jim.....or fun if your a guy.


----------



## cheech (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm partial to univogue, but if you're buyin', I'm not picky at all! :lol:

http://www.univogue.com


----------



## andrew563 (Oct 12, 2005)

I have used chefwear alot, they are rather expensive though, even with the group rate. I always try to find a local uniform shop to get stuff through. At least for my personal use. For the rest. I always use the laundry service.


----------



## mugsyem (Mar 7, 2006)

Does anyone have any instructions for ironing a chef's coat?? I'm lost!


----------



## knielsen (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi chefs
try www.ecrshop.com  dealing the European top brand Chaud Devant.

Good cooking to everyone.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

The best way to get chef coats is to work in a restaurant and take your whites home everynight to "wash" them. LOL

The best way I've found to get out the wrinkles is to hang my coat in the Combi-oven for a few minutes with steam, works like a charm.


----------



## chef_oz (Mar 7, 2006)

http://www.chefworks.com/

I've been getting my whites from them for 5 years. The selection might be tight. but the prices and quality are great!
:ciao:


----------



## jolly roger (Jan 27, 2006)

Wantobeachef...Find a local uniform outfitter and try on some different brands. When I was a skinny boy, I liked Univougue, baggy with the tappered legs. I currently wear Chefware stuff 'cause it fits a little better around my fat that I've accumulated over the last seven years. Coats? Again, try soome different ones on. I never buy clothing from a catalog unless I know I've actually tried it on before. The message here...try B-4 you buy. Choose your clothing the way you choose your cutlery (I hope you don't buy knives online or without knowing how they feel, otherwise that statement makes no sense.).


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Maybe this is a dumb question, but where can I find chef/kitchen apparel for women? Call me picky, but I really look bad in men's clothing.


----------



## chef_oz (Mar 7, 2006)

http://www.chefworks.com/?page=shop/...873971b677a2e0
here's some really nice colors
I like the ice

:ciao:


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks, Oz! I like the raspberry and asparagus.

I noticed the pants were all men's. Do any of you find pants for women or do you just wear the men's? If I had any time to sew, I'd make my own.


----------



## chef_oz (Mar 7, 2006)

http://www.chefworks.com/?page=shop/...873971b677a2e0

there's the ladies pants page.
Happy shopping!
:ciao:


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks again! More generous hip...now that's the ticket!


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

oh yeah! Good stuff. I think I could kickbox in those -- going for the ice.

Sideline -- what are the most comfortable clogs you've worn? I had some from Germany, they were awesome! Lost them in the move....

One of the most romantic things my husband ever did: I'm working, he's at home and not out to sea. I call him in a panic because I'm in sweats in the kitchen and we have to do a gig last minute -- he hi-tails it to the restaurant supply store and buys me the "peppers" chefwear pants, fights seattle traffic, pulls up to the kitchen's back door, opens it in a dramatic fashion, and states "I've got your back honey!!!!"


----------



## chef_oz (Mar 7, 2006)

sounds like a classy guy!
:ciao:


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Yep. I miss the big lug.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I usually use my uniform guy for most of my Chef Jackets, He can usually get you a really great deal in the $10-15 range. I use these jackets for everyday use. Then I splurge on 2-3 nice jackets to use as "show" jackets for customer visits, charity events, etc. In the past I have bought Chefware, Chef Revival, etc.


----------



## chef kaiser (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi, 

i love your question, as it reminds me back into a young career some 30 years back, when i bought a chefs jacket more expensive in Europe, than i do today in Asia today. there are many creative designers in the world, just ensure it is not made of polyester as that would hurt your skin once your uniform catches fire for what ever reason. contact me, there are some fun uniform designers out here, who have styl and still humble prices. 

regards


----------



## royalburgess (Aug 7, 2010)

I always use BlueWave Uniforms for all my staff... excellent products and a very reasonable price. http://www.bluewaveuniforms.com/


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy chef..com  Men/ woman/ colors galore and many styles  good prices


----------



## aric87 (Aug 6, 2010)

also try working gear if you have a local one, it's silly but for 22 bucks, they always have stock. i've gotten a few coats from them when i dont have time to do laundry between a night shift and morning shift


----------



## caterchef (Oct 12, 2009)

lentil said:


> Maybe this is a dumb question, but where can I find chef/kitchen apparel for women? Call me picky, but I really look bad in men's clothing.


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gifChef's coats were designed for men. I would not look good in a Hooter's Girls Orange short shorts either and we won't even talk about the top. They do make a pink chef''s coat, I saw one on Blythe Beck on Bravo's "The Naughty Kitchen" I didn't see much of it, I was in a big hurry to change the channel. I get cataloges all the time with them in all colors like lime green, mauve, violet and even denim etc. Personally I've worn Chefwear for years/img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif


----------



## coulis-o (Jan 23, 2010)

I wear all 'Le Chef' uniform, or I have a pair or Vegas Chefswear black trousers I usually keep in the boot of the car for spare, and some old college uniform with the double breast buttons.


----------



## jeffthechef (Jun 22, 2010)

I wear a brand called Prochef. The jacket has lasted me 3 years and is always easy to clean


----------



## nieceymo (Aug 9, 2010)

I wear ChefWorks womens coats and absolutely love them. And as for the shoe questions, stick with Birkenstocks best investment ever.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

Go to your local UniformsUSA. They have these great jackets with mesh, and really breathable material that won't stain, and they're in black.

You'll have to order them, but they're perfect for the summer time/hot kitchens.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I used to be a religious UniformsUSA customer  when they were a teeny, tiny operation... they  got bigger and, predictably, service went south. Shame, really, because prices were good and quality matched.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah, my lady hates the world, but there's nothing better than trying something in your hands, and on you. Everything fits different.


----------



## szliao (Aug 2, 2010)

I have 2 black chef works vented jackets that i got for 24 bucks each. The difference between vented and non vented is huge if you have any sort of air flow.

The restaurant that i work at has a cheap jacket that all the chefs wear but they didn't have one in my XXL size so i got to choose my own.


----------



## rocktrns (Mar 14, 2010)

Even though I'm not a professional chef I suggest chef wear

http://www.chefwear.com/


----------



## islandcheferic (Aug 24, 2010)

I 'm sure other lines are doing womens....I use Chefwear which tend to be pricey, but have noticed the  ladies section in the catalog has grown alot the past couple years.


----------



## gobblygook (Aug 26, 2010)

Having never worn chef clothing, is there anything "special" about chef pants?  I know the coats have pockets for thermometers and such, but do the pants have any special utility features?  Business casual pants aren't good for doing a lot of squats or getting on your knees to get to certain things.  Jeans just aren't comfortable in a hot kitchen.  Jackets look very uncomfortable (the word "jacket" in a hot kitchen is enough to make me squirm).  Are there any lightweight shirt options?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

The "jacket" is actually for protection, checked pants to "hide" the mess, and clogs so you can get out of them when (not if) you drop hot water/oil!

I personally detest any polyester, shirts, pants, jackets, socks, whatever, anything HOT melts it right to your skin!


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

PeteMcCracken said:


> The "jacket" is actually for protection, checked pants to "hide" the mess, and clogs so you can get out of them when (not if) you drop hot water/oil!
> 
> I personally detest any polyester, shirts, pants, jackets, socks, whatever, anything HOT melts it right to your skin!


listen to advice above

Thanks Pete

I was just going to say that!...../img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## gobblygook (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks. What exactly are "clogs"? I assumed ankle boots would be good (ankle support) and good resistance to most everything. When I think clogs, I think of slip-in sandals, which I doubt is what y'all are referring to.

As a side note, I absolutely wish this thread would be in a non-chef's area. I feel dirty posting in here, though I have worked in a restaurant kitchen, I don't know that I deserve to post in a "professional chefs" forum.



gypsy2727 said:


> listen to advice above
> Thanks Pete
> 
> I was just going to say that!...../img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

These, http://www.birkenstockexpress.com/P...ootprints/style.Alton/id.310820101347-075838/ , are what I prefer...



gobblygook said:


> Thanks. What exactly are "clogs"? ...


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

See above again ...great advice

thank-you Pete for the best Clog advice  ( been using them for years ...my feet have never been better)

Gypsy


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

i were chef were sported in my pic and my pants and hat chef 24/7  there nice and light  fits nice  i like it   i have to buy cheaper thoe cuz im clumsey and spill stuff on it alot lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

is there a meaing for like if ur jaket is black not white  does it mean somthing  or no just wondering


----------



## bicideoo (Nov 12, 2010)

That, obviously, is a best-case Aion Leveling . It

won't be so easy every time. If you don't see an improvement after you've planted

the WOW Gold , you'll have a decision to make. You can

leave it be, accepting that the player will not improve further and making decisions about his

participation accordingly. You can faze him out of Aion Gold

raids, if necessary, and only take the steps below when and if he

approaches WOW Power Leveling about why he isn't

being included. Or, you can decide to be more aggressive: to get real and hash

it Buy WOW Gold .


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't care what brand or style. as long as its 98% cotton.


----------



## danvis65 (Nov 16, 2010)

Pete is correct about the Jacket as protection. But it also protects in this way...it keeps the heat of a hot grill/broiler/oven etc. away from the skin. Work a hot grill station for a 3-4 hour rush in a thin sleeveless t-shirt and see what it does to your arms/chest/belly/back etc. You'll be back in a jacket and happy. For thousands of years the Nomadic tribes of the deserts have wrapped themselves in yards upon yards upon yards of white cloth to keep the 100+ degree heat away from the body. You think they just might be on to something? Dan 



gobblygook said:


> Having never worn chef clothing, is there anything "special" about chef pants? I know the coats have pockets for thermometers and such, but do the pants have any special utility features? Business casual pants aren't good for doing a lot of squats or getting on your knees to get to certain things. Jeans just aren't comfortable in a hot kitchen. Jackets look very uncomfortable (the word "jacket" in a hot kitchen is enough to make me squirm). Are there any lightweight shirt options?


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

*Bragard*: Expensive uniforms.

*Chefwear*: I wear Chefwear at work, but do not like them. Their prints fade rapidly, because the fabric is printed[printed on the top-surface, vis-a-vis yarn-dyed, which each, individual thread is dyed. Invert, or turn the fabric inside-out, and notice the difference in color.], not yarn-dyed, and their products are expensive, but if you like designer chef uniforms, then, they are quite popular. Their chef coats seem to be a bit smaller than the size indication. I would suggest wearing a size larger than you would normally wear. They do not seem to last longer than any other brand. I have their pants rip the entire length of the inseam. Imported.

*Chefworks*: Multi-national company, based in South Africa. I have worn them at work. They are imported, designer chef uniforms, and are also quite expensive. The seem to wear out as any other brand. It is a popular brand. Imported.

*Chef Revival*: Designer chef apparel, expensive.

*Uncommon Threads*: Made in China. Only sold through distributors, e.g., *Chef Uniforms*, which has a *Women's Section*.

*Chefthreads*: *Affordable*, *State-of-the-Art Manufacturing*, *Executive Chef Coats*. Reseller of *Uncommon Threads*. *Uniform Market*

*Culinary Classics*: Expensive designer chef uniforms, custom-made, semi-custom-made, *recently begun* using 100% spun polyester. Made in USA.

*Crooked Brook*: Expensive, custom-made chef uniforms. Too expensive for my limited budget. Made in USA.

*Happy Chef Uniforms*: Moderately-priced, popular, has a *Women's Section*, sells *ACF apparel*, ships to Canada.

*Best Buy Uniforms*: Large selection of uniforms.

*Uniform Warehouse*: Many Clearance items.

I own *Univogue* uniforms, but only because I was mandated to buy them for work purposes.

I also own *KNG* uniforms. They are the least expensive uniforms available, but they are Imported, *100% spun-polyester*, and their chef coats seem to be a bit warmer, and some of the melamine/plastic buttons have fallen off. Their products are yarn-dyed, not printed, so that they do not fade as quickly as materials which are merely printed. Buy directly from the manufacturer.

Slip-Resistant Restaurant Shoes:

*Kingston-McKnight Shoes*


----------



## prairiechef (May 22, 2010)

Best coat I've ever worn, and the only ones I will wear come from Chef's Hat Inc. http://www.chefs-hat.com/

Their Egyptian Cotton jackets are amazing.


----------



## jrock645 (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm a chefworks guy, myself. Wouldn't wear chefwear if you gave it to me- just doesn't fit right. Chefworks has about everything you need- pants/jackets/aprons, they fit well(at least it does for me), great quality, and reasonable prices. I'm not terribly picky, though.


----------



## lessthanwill22 (Dec 7, 2010)

real chefs wear bragard brand egyptian cotton coats.  i would def suggest one for your first job.  i know, when i'm not wearing my egyptian cotton chef coat, i can't cook worth a damn.  i even wear it to the supermarket sometimes.  when i get my james beard award (fingers crossed- next year) and my michelin stars and new york times four star review, i'll know it was the coat not the cook.  keep that in mind when looking for a uniform.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

lentil said:


> Thanks, Oz! I like the raspberry and asparagus.
> 
> I noticed the pants were all men's. Do any of you find pants for women or do you just wear the men's? If I had any time to sew, I'd make my own.


Lentil, I wear the mens pants. The womens kitchen pants that I can get from our uniform supplier suck.. they're little short of pj pants and the only thing they have going for them is that they're very lightweight so I do wear them in the summer, while griping about how lousy they are. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif The premium uniforms pants are unisex and I love the cut of them (not to date myself here but they remind me of harem pants from the 80s) and I have a few pairs of those. I also have one pair of the mens pants from our supplier and while they are ok, they have a button fly and I'm not sued to breezes in the nether regions unless I am wearing a skirt! LOL.

I wish I had more time to sew too as I would make my own as well. I wonder if scrub pants would be any more comfortable?


----------



## zane (Apr 6, 2010)

Our school uses http://www.chefworks.com/


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

leeniek said:


> I wonder if scrub pants would be any more comfortable?


Chefwear has made scrub pants-type chef pants for years. I had a cook that tried them out and they started falling apart within weeks. No idea if that's a chefwear problem or a problem with the material.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

HAPPY CHEF is good company to deal with many qualities and prices and they do custom. Inmost states workmans comp requires long sleeve chefs coats behind line, not in pantry or Garde' Manger area


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

gobblygook:

Chef pants are usually the baggy sweatpants-style pants for mobility and ventilation. Some have *cargo-style pockets*, and *vented-mesh inserts*.

*Chefworks Cool Vent*

*Chefthreads Cook Shirts*

Greg:

I wear *Chefwear* uniforms at work. I have seen several cooks with torn inseams, some of which, were the entire length of the leg, from the cuff, to the crotch! Their pants do not seem to last very long. I have had mine for several months, and it has already faded, and shows signs of wear. Those Chefwear pants are made of 100% Cotton.

I recently ordered *Chef Threads* *Pants*. They're actually Uncommon Threads, Made in China, and they claim to be more *durable* than their competitors' pants. The gentleman, whom I talked with, told me, that *these pants* were their most comfortable pants, and that the elastic band was so durable, that the draw-cord was not even necessary, and that the pants would wear out, long before the elastic band would lose its elasticity.

*KNG* claims that *their pants* lasts twice as long as their competitors' pants. I have worn their pants, but have not worn them long-term, so that I cannot comment on their durability yet.

*KM Shoes*

My criteria for buying anything is:

1. Durability: How strong is it? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gif

2. Reliability: How dependable is it? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif

3. Affordability: Can I afford it? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif

4. Origin of Manufacture: I prefer to buy Made in USA, whenever possible. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## alex-tilit (Dec 8, 2012)

I am a professional chef for 16 years now and just started a new line of very functional and comfortable chef clothes. Happy hunting!


----------



## chefdd (Jan 29, 2014)

I have always sworn by chef coats from ChefsCloset The coats are a reasonable price and they have always pointed me to what I need.


----------

